# CmLaracy's ADA 75P II



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

Here we go, official round two!

Planted this yesterday, hope you like! Just a note, I'll be filling in the back with a wall of Eleocharis vivipara on friday. For those who don't know, it's a very delicate looking grass plant that can grow essentially as long as you let it. I'll be letting it drape over the top to give the anubias some shade.

Running a mere 3 hour photoperiod to start. Trying out Green Bacter and Bacter 100 to help the cycle, lets see if it works. The filter is essentially cycled already, as it came from a fully cycled tank. I'm hoping the cycle won't last longer than a week or so, but you can never say for sure with ADA AS.

On to the photos, there's lots, with more to come on friday (setup shots were taken with my phone, final shots were taken with my camera)

Here's a lil ADA swagger, nothin much










Laying down the Powersand Special S (2 liters)










Putting down the Bacter 100










ADA AS, 18L










Some Yamaya Stones










The first bit of planting, also with the wood










From the top










Adding some Anubias (thanks Glenn!)










Detailed shot (didn't think my phone could take a shot of this quality)










From the front again










Anubias from the side










Up top, from the side










With water now!










FTS










Anubias action










From up top










From the side










And waaaayyy back for the finale










Hope you enjoyed! Will be updating on friday with the background actually filled in. I hate posting this with an empty background, but I couldn't help myself


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Sweet setup!


----------



## deMastro (Mar 21, 2008)

That is going to look stunning once filled!!!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great start! I really like it. 

One suggestion, however. The current driftwood layout is too one-dimensional and linear, try angling the longer pieces towards the front of the tank. Either that or add additional (smaller) pieces towards the front.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

60-P?

Heh, did you attend AGA convention? Looks like the Senske's "Efficient design"


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

apistaeasy said:


> 60-P?
> 
> Heh, did you attend AGA convention? Looks like the Senske's "Efficient design"


Nope, it's a 75P. 30"x18"x18"

No I did not, would have loved to. Do you have any pictures of the tank?


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Jeff didn't actually make a tank, he just did a presentation. Many of the pics he used are on the ADG website.


----------

